# 4.70 should I be worried??



## Newuber1979 (May 12, 2016)

Ok should i start to worry??

45.. 5 stars

57... rated trips

had a few people tell me today they were going to give me 5. I totally have been going above and beyond, at least I THINK i am.

At WHAT point will they deactivate you??


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

First off, stop going above and beyond. Pax will never respect you if you're kissing their butts. 

It's a losing battle anyway.

I don't offer anything but a safe ride and a little conversation. But mainly I just listen to people ramble on like unstoppable morons. They don't care what we have to say. 

It's your vehicle, your rules. Don't sell out for an imaginary gold star.

You asked should u be worried. 

I say no assuming u navigate well and ask the pax if they have a preference on route. Assuming u listen more than u speak, and when you do speak, it's not about your political and religious beliefs. Assuming u drive smooth and the speed limit.

Just use common sense...it's an easy gig.

Don't worry about low ratings. It will balance out cause most people rate 5 stars. I fluctuate between 4.88 and 4.86 which is considered above average in my market. I have completed 215 trips.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Kissing up to pax is annoying and will give you lower ratings. Be yourself, relax and drive safely. 
Keep your car clean and odor free. 

Do not talk unless pax engages. Most of the time, they want a quiet relaxing ride.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Newuber1979 said:


> Ok should i start to worry??
> 
> 45.. 5 stars
> 
> ...


I think below 4.6 but they usually warn you first


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


Newuber1979 said:


> Ok should i start to worry??


*A:* No.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Newuber1979 said:


> Ok should i start to worry??
> 
> 45.. 5 stars
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say " worry" but try to get it up to be on the safe side


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I wouldn't worry. My rating got down to 4.59 and I never got any warnings. I just kept doing what I was doing and got my rating back up to the current 4.77. Keep a clean car, don't get lost, be polite. That's all most passengers are looking for.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

I've been at 4.70 for 4 months, no worries.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

AceManShow said:


> Kissing up to pax is annoying and will give you lower ratings. Be yourself, relax and drive safely.
> Keep your car clean and odor free.
> 
> Do not talk unless pax engages. Most of the time, they want a quiet relaxing ride.


Acemanshow...corolla fan?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

buy a nice car lighter charger snake 2 6-8 foot cables to the back seat. pax will love that and you dont have to worry about people stealing your charger


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> buy a nice car lighter charger snake 2 6-8 foot cables to the back seat. pax will love that and you dont have to worry about people stealing your charger


And make sure your charger is 4-5 amps, so it will actually provide good juice to people who need it. I bought a nice one off of Amazon for almost nothing, and it charges at light-speed.


----------



## JoeD16 (Jul 21, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> First off, stop going above and beyond. Pax will never respect you if you're kissing their butts.
> 
> It's a losing battle anyway.
> 
> ...


There are good tips above.
Safe ride in a clean safe vehicle is obviously the most important thing.
Don't force a conversation or ask them too much of anything,you should know in a few seconds if they wanna talk or not. If there are multiple pax don't ever try to join their conversation unless they ask you naturally and even then don't talk a lot, after all our main objective is the first point above.
I fluctuate between 4.92 and 4.95 and I have 600 + trips and the only thing I offer extra is to let them charge their phones, no mints or water here.
Be professional and polite!


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

It's hard to do business with a rating system, we have to worry about **** that has nothing to do with business.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> buy a nice car lighter charger snake 2 6-8 foot cables to the back seat. pax will love that and you dont have to worry about people stealing your charger


Or alternatively buy nothing, no charger, no water, no aux cord, just be polite and transport them from a-b. Then at least you'll feel less broken when the guy you drove for a cheap rate in your nice clean car turns around and downrates you.


----------



## JoeD16 (Jul 21, 2016)

Sometimes there's nothing you can do about it. You do everything right but the passenger dropped the pin 3 blocks away from where they are and it takes you a sec to figure it out and then once you get them they want dropped off right up the street and then your rating gets dinged,those suck!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> I wouldn't say " worry" but try to get it up to be on the safe side


How can you get the ratings up when half the morons eithEr A don't understand the rating system B understand the system but use is it as a weapon against us or C don't rate at all.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Or alternatively buy nothing, no charger, no water, no aux cord, just be polite and transport them from a-b. Then at least you'll feel less broken when the guy you drove for a cheap rate in your nice clean car turns around and downrates you.


I agree on all of that, except the charger and cord. Even if they don't use a nice high-amp charger, I know I do. And as far as the aux cord, it was an add-on item and costs nearly nothing on Amazon. If my primary cord finally flakes out from being plugged in/out every day, then I have a backup ready to go, and the pax cord will become my primary for the rest of my day.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 53082
> 
> 
> I'd say no, there's a grace period.


In the meantime, everyone on the internet now knows your name, what you look like, where you are, what you drive, your plate number, etc. And don't sneeze at a 4.2 rating. Drivers have been cut for 4.6's. Uber does this in waves and if you feel "okay" with a 4.2, you are telling Uber that you aren't nearly as valuable to them as many other drivers. Roll the dice...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> In the meantime, everyone on the internet now knows your name, what you look like, where you are, what you drive, your plate number, etc. And don't sneeze at a 4.2 rating. Drivers have been cut for 4.6's. Uber does this in waves and if you feel "okay" with a 4.2, you are telling Uber that you aren't nearly as valuable to them as many other drivers. Roll the dice...


Hey Sherlock, that's a receipt... im not nearly as good looking as that guy.

Thanks for the concern though, I bet he's a victim of the ghost ratings you told me about :/


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Hey Sherlock, that's a receipt... im not nearly as good looking as that guy.
> 
> Thanks for the concern though, I bet he's a victim of the ghost ratings you told me about :/


I would suggest you pay a little more attention to how the system works. Uber didn't become a $62+ billion tech company by being stupid. You can argue "this or that," all day long, but they monitor and make calculated decisions based on markets every day, both for riders and drivers in order to maximize their income/efficiency on their end.

If you want to ignore solid advice from an informed driver, go ahead. Just because you "say so" over one issue or another doesn't mean that certain scenarios do not exist.

I'm sure your pax appreciates the post.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> I would suggest you pay a little more attention to how the system works. Uber didn't become a $62+ billion tech company by being stupid. You can argue "this or that," all day long, but they monitor and make calculated decisions based on markets every day, both for riders and drivers in order to maximize their income/efficiency on their end.
> 
> If you want to ignore solid advice from an informed driver, go ahead. Just because you "say so" over one issue or another doesn't mean that certain scenarios do not exist.
> 
> I'm sure your pax appreciates the post.


Strike two.. Mr Holmes.

I don't remember asking you for or receiving any advice from you. Based upon some of your posts Id be better off with a magic 8-ball than asking you for advice. Thanks for caring though, makes me feel all warm and tingly inside.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Strike two.. Mr Holmes.
> 
> I don't remember asking you for or receiving any advice from you. Based upon some of your posts Id be better off with a magic 8-ball than asking you for advice. Thanks for caring though, makes me feel all warm and tingly inside.


Have a wonderful day there, sir.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

nash801 said:


> Acemanshow...corolla fan?


Not really


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Newuber1979 said:


> Ok should i start to worry??
> 
> 45.. 5 stars
> 
> ...


The rates are to low to stress out about your ratings.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ptuberx said:


> I would suggest you pay a little more attention to how the system works. Uber didn't become a $62+ billion tech company by being stupid. You can argue "this or that," all day long, but they monitor and make calculated decisions based on markets every day, both for riders and drivers in order to maximize their income/efficiency on their end.
> 
> If you want to ignore solid advice from an informed driver, go ahead. Just because you "say so" over one issue or another doesn't mean that certain scenarios do not exist.
> 
> I'm sure your pax appreciates the post.


62 billion dollars, what do these numbers really mean I think these big corporations pass around numbers like bean eaters pass gas..
------------------------

http://www.vox.com/2016/7/25/12267540/verizon-yahoo-purchase-explained

One of the most important companies of the first dot-com boom, Yahoo, has reached the end of its life as an independent company. Yahoo's board approved the sale of Yahoo's core business to Verizon in a deal valued at $4.8 billion. The company's shareholders and regulators must still approve the deal - the companies expect it to close in early 2017.

The deal represents a stunning decline for a company that was valued at more than $100 billion at its 2000 peak. Yahoo was never really able to adapt its technology and culture for a post-2000 internet that was focused on social media and mobile devices, and so it steadily fell behind rivals such as Google and Facebook.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Yahoo never innovate anything . They were lousy and never led the pack. They let you customize the search page change colors on your email and set your personal picture as a wallpaper . Look at google how they were always trying to innovate and buying business and selling them . 
Just look at Facebook and MySpace. Just look at digg and Reddit. 

And of you're saying uber is just another yahoo then you're wrong. They have started uber eats, ice cream working on their own maps. And as rumors suggests on a self driving cars . It's not the valuation that's important . They can sit on that valuation and just fade away or do something with that valuation. 
Remember Google was once only a search engine .


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

To address the initial question, 4.7 is low enough to think about it and look for advice on improving, but not low enough to stress over it.

The actual deactivation threshold is "probably" around 4.6. Uber is not transparent about it and it is different from city to city, depending on the average rating among drivers in that area. This takes into account the talent pool available to Uber and rating trends among pax in that area. Uber will never tell you what it is, will never tell you if that average is moving up or down, because they want you to sweat. 

I strongly suspect the average has gone way down with the advent of pool. Pool riders are more likely to have negative experiences due to sharing and take that out on the driver's ratings. When I started a year ago, there were posts from drivers deactivated with ratings in the 4.6 range, but I don't see those any more. That is not a scientific data point, but it's an observation that may have some meaning.

My average dipped as low as 4.66 in my early days and I never got a single warning. Now that I know what I'm doing it fluctuates between 4.75 and 4.83 but never gets higher or lower than that. Your average will flatten out with more time and more trips.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I have seen a 4.5 on my driver . She was old and I was scared as hell . Gave her a 5 star and wrote a comment .


----------



## Capcom (Jul 26, 2016)

I just spent most of the afternoon hauling TCU students around for $2.85 per ride and my ratings went down two points. No I do not have any UT shirt on or sticker on my car. Every time I have worked the TCU area my ratings have suffered. They can walk from now on! And I hope the Longhorns kick their asses in November..Hookem! \\m//


----------

